# Bild in GUI anzeigen



## DARK_ZERATO2 (28. Jan 2010)

DAS 1. PROBELM

ich habe ein bild eingefügt als label in einem fenster über IconImage 

das problem ist wenn ich das programm strate wird das bild nicht angezeigt 

ich sehe es aber wenn ich die GUI über dem Quellcode angucke 

kannmir wer sagen wodran das liegt( z.B. setVisible vergessen oder so???)


DAS 2. PROBLEM ist mehr eine frage

wo kann ich sagen ab welcher Koordinate ein fenster aufgehen soll z.B. (125, 125,x,x) also das die obere linke ecke immer die selbe position auf dem bildschirm hat?


----------



## Dagobert (28. Jan 2010)

guten abend,

ich fange mal mit Problem 2 an: versuch es mal mit "setLocation(x, y);"

und zu Problem 1 wäre ein bisschen Code hilfreich 

mfg. Dagobert


----------



## noobadix (28. Jan 2010)

> ich sehe es aber wenn ich die GUI über dem Quellcode angucke


Wie ist das zu verstehen? Ferner, ja, Quellcode mal zeigen bitte.


----------



## DARK_ZERATO2 (28. Jan 2010)

@ Dagobert,noobadix

den stell ich dann morgen rein hab den in der Schule^^


----------



## DARK_ZERATO2 (30. Jan 2010)

hier ist der Quellcode^^

das problem könnte schon gelöst sein aber ich sagt mal ob es was besseres gibt^^


```
package Verwaltung;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import javax.swing.BorderFactory;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

import javax.swing.WindowConstants;
import javax.swing.border.BevelBorder;
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;


/**
* This code was edited or generated using CloudGarden's Jigloo
* SWT/Swing GUI Builder, which is free for non-commercial
* use. If Jigloo is being used commercially (ie, by a corporation,
* company or business for any purpose whatever) then you
* should purchase a license for each developer using Jigloo.
* Please visit [url=http://www.cloudgarden.com]Cloud Garden (Java Resources)[/url] for details.
* Use of Jigloo implies acceptance of these licensing terms.
* A COMMERCIAL LICENSE HAS NOT BEEN PURCHASED FOR
* THIS MACHINE, SO JIGLOO OR THIS CODE CANNOT BE USED
* LEGALLY FOR ANY CORPORATE OR COMMERCIAL PURPOSE.
*/
public class Hauptmenue extends javax.swing.JFrame {

	{
		//Set Look & Feel
		try {
			javax.swing.UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.jgoodies.looks.plastic.Plastic3DLookAndFeel");
		} catch(Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	private JLabel jLabelPrakti;
	private JButton jButtonFirma;
	private JButton jButtonSchüler;
	private JButton jButtonDok;
	private JPanel jPanelButon;
	private JButton jButtonTermin;
	private JButton jButtonEnde;
	private JButton jButtonAnsprech;

	/**
	* Auto-generated main method to display this JFrame
	*/
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				Hauptmenue inst = new Hauptmenue();
				inst.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
				inst.setVisible(true);
			}
		});
	}
	
	public Hauptmenue() {
		super();
		initGUI();
		myInit();
	}
	private void myInit()
	{
		String dir=System.getProperty("user.dir");
		String pfad = dir+"/Logo_SZUT.jpg";
		JLabel lab = new JLabel(new ImageIcon(pfad));
		getContentPane().add(lab);
		lab.setBounds(37, 12, 77, 93);
		lab.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	private void initGUI() {
		try {
			setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
			this.setTitle("Hauptmenü");
			getContentPane().setLayout(null);
			{
				jLabelPrakti = new JLabel();
				getContentPane().add(jLabelPrakti);
				jLabelPrakti.setText("Praktikumsverwaltung");
				jLabelPrakti.setBounds(137, 40, 231, 41);
				jLabelPrakti.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Arial",1,18));
			}
			MultiLineToolTipUI.setMaximumWidth(250);
			MultiLineToolTipUI.initialize();
			javax.swing.ToolTipManager.sharedInstance().setDismissDelay(20000);
			{
				jButtonEnde = new JButton();
				getContentPane().add(jButtonEnde);
				jButtonEnde.setText("Schließen");
				jButtonEnde.setBounds(284, 308, 90, 25);
				jButtonEnde.setMnemonic(java.awt.event.KeyEvent.VK_E);
				jButtonEnde.setToolTipText("Hiermit schließen Sie das Programm");
				jButtonEnde.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
					public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
						jButtonEndeActionPerformed(evt);
					}
				});
			}
			{
				jPanelButon = new JPanel();
				getContentPane().add(jPanelButon);
				jPanelButon.setBounds(37, 119, 321, 170);
				jPanelButon.setLayout(null);
				jPanelButon.setBorder(BorderFactory.createBevelBorder(BevelBorder.LOWERED));
				{
					jButtonFirma = new JButton();
					jPanelButon.add(jButtonFirma);
					jButtonFirma.setText("Firmen");
					jButtonFirma.setBounds(25, 20, 95, 30);
					jButtonFirma.setMnemonic(java.awt.event.KeyEvent.VK_F);
					jButtonFirma.setToolTipText("Hiermit kommen Sie zu den Firmen zum ändern/neuanlegen/angucken");
					jButtonFirma.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
						public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
							jButtonFirmaActionPerformed(evt);
						}
					});
				}
				{
					jButtonSchüler = new JButton();
					jPanelButon.add(jButtonSchüler);
					jButtonSchüler.setText("Schüler");
					jButtonSchüler.setBounds(205, 20, 95, 30);
					jButtonSchüler.setMnemonic(java.awt.event.KeyEvent.VK_S);
					jButtonSchüler.setToolTipText("Hiermit kommen Sie zu den Schülern zum ändern/neuanlegen/angucken");
					jButtonSchüler.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
						public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
							jButtonSchülerActionPerformed(evt);
						}
					});
				}
				{
					jButtonDok = new JButton();
					jPanelButon.add(jButtonDok);
					jButtonDok.setText("Dokumente");
					jButtonDok.setBounds(205, 70, 95, 30);
					jButtonDok.setMnemonic(java.awt.event.KeyEvent.VK_D);
					jButtonDok.setToolTipText("Hiermit kommen Sie zu den Dokumenten zum ausdrucken/angucken");
				}
				{
					jButtonAnsprech = new JButton();
					jPanelButon.add(jButtonAnsprech);
					jButtonAnsprech.setText("Ansprechpartner");
					jButtonAnsprech.setBounds(25, 70, 95, 30);
					jButtonAnsprech.setMnemonic(java.awt.event.KeyEvent.VK_A);
					jButtonAnsprech.setToolTipText("Hiermit kommen Sie zu den Ansprechpartnern zum ändern/neuanlegen/angucken");
					jButtonAnsprech.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
						public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
							jButtonAnsprechActionPerformed(evt);
						}
					});
				}
				{
					jButtonTermin = new JButton();
					jPanelButon.add(jButtonTermin);
					jButtonTermin.setText("Terminkalender");
					jButtonTermin.setBounds(25, 122, 95, 30);
					jButtonTermin.setMnemonic(java.awt.event.KeyEvent.VK_T);
					jButtonTermin.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
						public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
							jButtonTerminActionPerformed(evt);
						}
					});
				}
			}
			pack();
			this.setSize(400, 375);
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
	
	private void jButtonEndeActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
		System.exit(0);
	}
	
	private void jButtonFirmaActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
		LiveSearchFirma f = new LiveSearchFirma();
		f.setVisible(true);
		this.setVisible(false);
	}
	
	private void jButtonSchülerActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
		LiveSearchSchüler s = new LiveSearchSchüler();
		s.setVisible(true);
		this.setVisible(false);
	}
	
	private void jButtonAnsprechActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
		LiveSearchAnsprech a = new LiveSearchAnsprech();
		a.setVisible(true);
		this.setVisible(false);
	}
	
	private void jButtonTerminActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
		Terminplaner t = new Terminplaner();
		t.setVisible(true);
		this.setVisible(false);
	}

}
```


----------

